# First boneless pork butt.



## mrballiette (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm new to smoking. Just picked up a Masterbuilt digital electric smoker 40" on sale at Sam's for $279. I already seasoned it and smoked some beans and chicken, but I'm about to do my first boneless pork butt and have some questions. 

1) How long per pound to smoke?
2) What temp?
3) It's two appx 7lb butts, would I cook for x hours times 7, or x hours times 14?

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 4, 2017)

mrballiette said:


> I'm new to smoking. Just picked up a Masterbuilt digital electric smoker 40" on sale at Sam's for $279. I already seasoned it and smoked some beans and chicken, but I'm about to do my first boneless pork butt and have some questions.
> 
> 1) How long per pound to smoke? Figure about 2 hours per pound.
> 2) What temp? 225 degrees
> ...


Good luck!

Al


----------



## mrballiette (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks Al! It was a success. Very tender. Wish I could have gotten a little more smoke flavor. Next time I'm going to pull and foil around 160 to help prevent some of the ends from slightly overcooking. I pulled, injected drippings, and foiled at around 180 and it was still excellent though. I'm going to do either a brisket or country style pork ribs next. Any ideas on ways to get more smoke? I've read that it's a little harder with the electric smokers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oregonpigboy (Jun 5, 2017)

Play with different types of wood, some give a heavier smoke flavor than others.  Were you using chips,pellets, chunks or logs?  That will play a huge part as well.


----------



## mrballiette (Jun 5, 2017)

I was using hickory chips. It only holds around a cup of chips or two, so chunks and logs are off the table. I wonder if pellets might perform better since they'd be able to maximize the area that holds the wood. That's got my gears turning a little now, and I might try them next time. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oregonpigboy (Jun 5, 2017)

Was your meat at room temp? Some people say it doesn't matter with pork, but I've found it more relaxed and responsive to smoking at room temp.


----------



## ksblazer (Jun 6, 2017)

mrballiette said:


> I was using hickory chips. It only holds around a cup of chips or two, so chunks and logs are off the table. I wonder if pellets might perform better since they'd be able to maximize the area that holds the wood. That's got my gears turning a little now, and I might try them next time. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I started out using chips and pellets but now just use pellets. They seem to smoke a little longer in my Camp Chef


----------



## oregonpigboy (Jun 6, 2017)

I use primarily chunks, I get a good even smoke from them.  I just set them on top of the hot coals. No soaking needed.


----------



## kbuckeye (Jun 6, 2017)

The Amazen Products smoke generators are very popular in electric smokers. Give them a look.


----------



## sauced (Jun 8, 2017)

kbuckeye said:


> The Amazen Products smoke generators are very popular in electric smokers. Give them a look.


Yes.....they help the electric smokers with additional smoke.


----------



## ryanloghry (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello guys, I've been at this a year now, but I'm still trying to figure it out, I get good smoke flavor using my electric smoker, but I'm not getting the meat to be fall-aparty. For these pork roasts you say 225 for 2 hours per pound. Is that just for the smoking stage, and then you wrap in foil and keep going til the internal is at 195? Or are you saying it should be completely finished after two hours per pound? Thank you in advance.


----------



## mrballiette (Jun 30, 2017)

ryanloghry said:


> Hello guys, I've been at this a year now, but I'm still trying to figure it out, I get good smoke flavor using my electric smoker, but I'm not getting the meat to be fall-aparty. For these pork roasts you say 225 for 2 hours per pound. Is that just for the smoking stage, and then you wrap in foil and keep going til the internal is at 195? Or are you saying it should be completely finished after two hours per pound? Thank you in advance.




I've had great luck cooking at 225 for 1.5 hours per pound. When it gets to the stall (around 165) I take it out, inject with drippings from water pan, and wrap in foil and place back in until internal temp is around 200. Remove from smoker, keep wrapped in foil, wrap in towel, place in a cooler with lid, and let rest at least an hour. It will still be hot and it gives it time to redistribute the juices and relax the meat more. It will be fall apart tender. Here's my most recent batch using a bone in roast. Bone came out completely clean.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natej (Jul 8, 2017)

ryanloghry said:


> Hello guys, I've been at this a year now, but I'm still trying to figure it out, I get good smoke flavor using my electric smoker, but I'm not getting the meat to be fall-aparty. For these pork roasts you say 225 for 2 hours per pound. Is that just for the smoking stage, and then you wrap in foil and keep going til the internal is at 195? Or are you saying it should be completely finished after two hours per pound? Thank you in advance.



I dont own an electric smoker, Im a UDS and kettle guy however the principles are the same. For fall off the bone, pull apart tender pork shoulder (butt or picnic) dont smoke particiarly to a certain temperature.. smoke it to how the meat feels, take a skewer and stick it into the butt, it will slide in nice and smooth with no resistance, almost like sliding through warm butter.. this could happen anywhere between 195 to 210 internal temp

Once the meat stops rising in temp (known as the stall) for a good hour or so or when your happy with the colour on the butt.. wrap for the remainder of the cook if you wish to speed things up to reaching that soft probing point

Hope this helps


----------

